# Suggestions for non-stick coating the auger, impeller, and housing?



## frascati (Jan 31, 2014)

Seventies era Toro 724. Much of the paint is gone on the parts most exposed to ice. I'd like to non-stick the auger, impeller, and inside of those housings. 

Sorry, I did try the search function here. I googled for a while but despite many products available for this use I found no good first hand reviews or testimonials. 

What is the recommended coating for these parts? Is something permanent/curable better than the temporary "teflon" sprays?

Any links?

Thanks


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Sand off all the rust and get it nice and smooth then get a good coat of paint on it.


I have never tried any of the other methods, but seems anything slippery should work.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

As Shryp noted, make sure it is smooth and painted. I then spray it with silicone spray. I use it on my snow shovels as well. The sticky kind of snow slides right off. I have also used spray wax for autos and cooking oil spray. They all work better than nothing added. MH


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The other thing I forgot is I heard snow sticks less to cold metal than to heated metal. So, if you store it outside it might be better for you. I think I would prefer to keep my machine inside though. You can get one of those plastic crazy karpet roll up sleds and make a chute liner for yourself as well.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

SAND OFF THE OLD PAINT AND RUST. GET POR-15 HARDNOSE PAINT USE SELF ETCHING PRIMER TO.


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

Fluid Film


----------

